# Gunmen blaze away at snakes



## moosenoose (Jan 14, 2011)

This was brought to my attention by Kpalmer.



KPALMER said:


> Found this news article while reading the first one, bloody disgusting!Gunmen blaze away at snakes | Courier Mail





> GRAPHIC footage obtained by The Courier-Mail shows snake hunters killing clusters of reptiles stranded in trees by floodwaters.
> 
> And officials have warned that the group may yet face prosecution with a community deeply divided over the "indiscriminate" killings.
> 
> ...



I'll be filling out one of these forms and sending it in, and would encourage anyone else who finds either killing native wildlife stranded in trees, or rednecks using shotguns in public to despatch these animals, offensive! The Queensland Department of Environment (not failing to mention the RSPCA) has a duty of care to protect native wildlife. It'd be nice if they knew people are watching this sort of thing and wish to have it acted on.

This is the form: http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/register/p02087aa.doc

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Courier Mail News

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey lets put them in tree's and shoot them!


----------



## Radar (Jan 14, 2011)

I've got a shotgun we can use. Will fill that form in now.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 14, 2011)

I've sent mine in. Easy enough to fill the form out, then PDF it to your inbox then forward it to: [email protected]



> To whom it may concern,
> 
> Please see attached Complaint Report Form in regards to breach of Australian Wildlife protection act and/or firearms act.
> 
> Please feel free to contact me should you wish to discuss.



However you will naturally, and understandbly recieve the following message: *Thank you for contacting the Department of Environment and Resource Management. Due to the floods and evacuations, this office is closed until further notice.*


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

I've just fired off another letter to the EPA about this to see what had been done regarding my initial complaint dated on 14th Jan 2011 (as I've heard nothing). It just gets to me rope-able that these government bodies do absolutely nothing when it comes to reptiles...but down here (or anywhere for that matter) they go nuts with police, all forms of media, the RSPCA and every other authoritarian figure over a couple of kids stoning a black swan to death (as disgusting as that was too).


----------



## sookie (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't bring myself to watch the footage,sorry.will something happen to these hillbillys?if they know who they are surely charges will be laid,like that makes any difference.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll get a response one way or another and post it back here. I won't hold my breath though, I've heard nothing from them so far.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 29, 2011)

After a long wait I received this. I'm wondering however, that if it was a Swan (like what happened here in Victoria with kids stoning a female Black Swan to death) if anything more would have happened if these animals had feathers instead of scales??? Anyway, the response is as follows:



> Dear Luke,
> 
> Regarding your below enquiry, this matter was investigated by the Queensland Police Stock and Rural Crime Squad. On 21 April 2011, Queensland Police advised that upon conclusion of the investigation the offender has been given a formal adult caution by Queensland Police in respect to the discharge of a firearm in a public place and taking a protected animal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar (Apr 29, 2011)

A formal adult caution about discharging a firearm in a public place,?
That should be immediate loss of license if nothing else. Gutless rubbish. Pretty sure if I went out the back right now, with one of the 3 rifles sitting beside me (going hunting on the long weekend...) and fired off a few shots I wouldn't get off so lightly.


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 29, 2011)

Morons like that should never be allowed to breed, nor hold anything more offensive than a feather pillow.

Who the heck gave them a gun license? They should be certified!!!!!!


----------



## fugawi (Apr 29, 2011)

So this means that I can come up to QLD with a shotgun, get in a boat, float down the river blowing away any and all animals I see like koalas, echidnas, maybe a platypus or two and due to the pressident set by these guys I can only expect to get a stern talking to by the police............I'm heading up, gun in hand........woohoo pardner, yeehaa.
I'll bet I get the maximum punishment........


----------



## Defective (Apr 29, 2011)

sue their asses and make them pay....by volunteering


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 29, 2011)

They are doing alot of illegal things, one there shooting wildlife, two there shooting in a public place and three there shooting from a boat!!!!
And to what end...to protect people i didnt see any people living in those trees....


----------



## fugawi (Apr 29, 2011)

Bez you forgot.....Killing a protected native.


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys

I am in Victoria so not familiar with the QLD departments but I do know that all Govt organisations have a regulatory body they must answer to. I am at work at the moment...sneeking a peek...Ill have a look over the weekend or tonight if Hubby doesnt whisk me off on a date and see what I can find.

There is a right of reply we just need to find it...

Regards

Elizabeth


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 29, 2011)

It will be interesting to see what happens here.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 29, 2011)

When I wrote the complaint I focused more on the firearm offense than the wildlife offense (even though I'm quite fond of guns). I thought out of anything they'd come down hard on the firearms breach. Sadly it appears they didn't. What the hell is an "adult caution" anyway? As opposed to a 'naughty little kid caution" I gather? :? I can't find the definition of it anywhere? 

Obviously just a smack on the wrist and another failed opportunistic moment to send a message regarding protected Aussie wildlife.....


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 29, 2011)

This is something i really hate about our country.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 29, 2011)

its the whole mentaility behind killing the snakes,just because some of them are venomous
if you think snakes are pests and vermin,you should go live in new zealand if its that bad


----------



## jinin (May 1, 2011)

"The locals watching were saying it was a good opportunity to get rid of the snakes. They see them as pests, vermin and a threat to humans."

No, *they* are indeed the pests/vermin that are a threat to wildlife.


----------



## moosenoose (May 23, 2011)

It seems my initial complaint went through a few departments. I received another email as follows:



> Hi Luke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still don't see how they can't/won't also pursue these idiots on separate wildlife charges. I presume the police aren't going to be interested in matters regarding wildlife, they're only interested in the firearms breaches. That's where the "supposed" Wildlife Management title would come into play??


----------



## moosenoose (May 23, 2011)

Bah! Put this back to them  I can't let them walk off this lightly :lol:



> Hi Rosie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carnelian (May 23, 2011)

Hmmm, we never got any email back about this.

I would hope that all departments would combine to enforce all the laws that were broken. But it seems nothing is fair or uniform Oz wide. The pencil pushers sitting back in their cushy jobs are just as big parasites as the red necks doing the shooting, they have the law behind them to do something & do nothing. Don't know why they even bother spending thousands writing up these laws.


----------



## Carnelian (May 23, 2011)

_QLD Police can prosecute under our legislation and therefore it was felt they should continue with the whole investigation._

She did state the police could prosecute under their legislation, but if they will is another matter.


----------



## moosenoose (May 23, 2011)

Carnelian said:


> _QLD Police can prosecute under our legislation and therefore it was felt they should continue with the whole investigation._
> 
> She did state the police could prosecute under their legislation, but if they will is another matter.



You're right. That was the response I just received:



> Luke
> 
> The police will follow up the wildlife breach.
> 
> They are authorised under our Act


----------



## Smithers (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update Luke,..I hope you/we get the desired results needed. It's good your getting a response at least.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 23, 2011)

i like julie hayes response to this article !!!

coutesy of the the providing paper !!

*julie hayes of lockyer valley *_Posted at 10:18 AM May 07, 2011_
okay now it is my turn to have a say If anyone knows these men it is me I am their wife mother aunt and their friend What you are doing is attacking my loving family and enough is enough. To the lady whom took all these photos I forgive you. You need to be forgiven for taking photos of other peoples misery. These are the same men whom risked their lives every day,helping those in need. While you stood and watched. these are the same men whom risked their lives recovering a body from a swollen creek at its peak, with not thought to their own safety to give a family closure. While you stood and watched. Yes they shot a few snakes , but never ever a python, I have seen my husband lovingly pick up a python off the road and relocate it to a warm nice hay shed I ask every time you step outside your home do you have to look down, because if you dont you can tread on a deadly snake My family are far from being Rednecks they are decent citizens whom help their community and do put others before themselves even after all the fuss you have made they would be the first ones to help you because that is what they are LOVING DECENT HARDWORKING REAL MEN who do not live off other peoples miseries .

No just dying snakes miseries !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## fugawi (May 23, 2011)

I just got in touch with the QLD premiers dept, They want all the information sent to them in writing so they can look into whether the police and the national parks were negligent. The email needs to be sent to [email protected]
I am in NSW, so this would be better coming from a local QLDer. Who wants to stand up and send it?


----------



## Constantine200 (May 23, 2011)

Morons.


----------



## fugawi (May 23, 2011)

Moosenoose and Carnelian, can you get together all the paperwork etc including the original story and send it to the Qld premier?


----------



## fugawi (May 23, 2011)

They are waiting for it.


----------



## pythrulz (May 23, 2011)

Thays disgusting there out in the open no need for preventive measeures snakes wjere just trying to get above water and not drown didnt deserve to be bown away by redneckes with shotguns


----------



## Carnelian (May 23, 2011)

We sent a complaint into the EPA but ever heard anything back but Mossenoose did so he would have more relevant paperwork about it all. I think we would have to wait until the police have looked into it though since the EPA have forwarded it on to them. They just might do their job yet.


----------



## Eddie2257 (May 23, 2011)

now this gets me so p****d off why the hell would you even think for a secon that it will "thin out" the population it ruibish these people need to be charged or even better post there adress on this site. im over all this about them being a threat to people if people dident try and kill them or catch them when they dont know what there doing not many people would get taged.


----------



## moosenoose (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Fugawi, I've sent an email off, with my initial complaint and responses received. Interesting to see where it goes from here.


----------



## fugawi (May 23, 2011)

If that doesn't work, send it through to Tony Bourke who is the federal minister for the environment. Both gun laws and wildlife laws come under federal law as well.


----------



## lisa5 (May 23, 2011)

Good on you all for trying to get something done about this. Just hope the departments follow it through. Surely they can't just get away with a "caution". So much for cracking down on gun laws and protecting native wildlife.


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 23, 2011)

mmmm...if it was a cat up a tree to escape flood waters...would they take pot shots at the cat


----------



## Jeannine (May 24, 2011)

*im guessing not ONE OF YOU read the letter from the wife? however im betting you will still attack and abuse these men regardless because all your seeing is 'how dare they kill a snake, hang them from the yardarm' 

i am stunned how 'some' of you can be up in arms about the killing of snakes yet condone putting a cat in a bag and tossing it into a river, condone the poisoning of a cat or other such cruelty and easily dismiss one life over another based on what animal you like, i loathe snakes however i would never be cruel to one nor would i go around telling people to put it in a bag and drop it in the river and let it suffer, yet some in here seem to think its ok to suggest doing that to a cat and laugh about it 

double standards? maybe a tad *


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 24, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *im guessing not ONE OF YOU read the letter from the wife? however im betting you will still attack and abuse these men regardless because all your seeing is 'how dare they kill a snake, hang them from the yardarm'
> 
> i am stunned how 'some' of you can be up in arms about the killing of snakes yet condone putting a cat in a bag and tossing it into a river, condone the poisoning of a cat or other such cruelty and easily dismiss one life over another based on what animal you like, i loathe snakes however i would never be cruel to one nor would i go around telling people to put it in a bag and drop it in the river and let it suffer, yet some in here seem to think its ok to suggest doing that to a cat and laugh about it
> 
> double standards? maybe a tad *


I read the wifes comment, I always read the comments, and it does not excuse what they did. I also wouldn't stand for cruelty to cats either. Honestly Jeannine, I don't know why you are even a member here as all you ever want to do is pick fights with people.


----------



## snakehandler (May 24, 2011)

I recently trained three Queensland Parks and Wildlife officers and four Queensland police officers are asked them how many laws were breached in this case and what if anything has been done about it, they stated simply NOTHING and that there were a number of firearms laws broken as well as wildlife breaches, by the end of the course all seven had made further enquiries to the situation and were frustrated at the lack a response....something I did find out is that a person can receive up to 3000 penalty units for wildlife offenses in QLD (already knew that bit) and one penalty unit is $100!!!!!......that's a nice sized potential fine....,,if it was ever given!


----------



## Carnelian (May 24, 2011)

Jeannie, I wouldn't condone going around randomly shooting any animal for no good reason let alone being cruel, if it needs to be done it has to be done humanly, not just pot shots at animals trying to flee floods. These animals were scared just like the people & were trying to save their lives, they were going up trees & onto small little island to get out of the water, leave them the hell alone. I get that not everyone likes snakes but they have a role in nature & once again people are trying to interfere. What if these were koalas up the tree & they were shooting them, imagine the outcry?

Simple thing is, there was no reason for it, this "pack of men" should have been doing something more constructive and actually helping. If they were out actually helping they wouldn't have had time to go & get a boat for themselves & their firearms.


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 24, 2011)

Obviously these "men" were in hero mode and took it upon themselves to *"save more lives by killing snakes"*I can see the hatred in the words from the wife...about looking down in case they tread on a venomous snakes, if you don't feel safe in the rural areas..MOVE TO THE CITY.

PLEASE....Don't kill our protected native fauna


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 24, 2011)

> im guessing not ONE OF YOU read the letter from the wife? however im betting you will still attack and abuse these men regardless because all your seeing is 'how dare they kill a snake, hang them from the yardarm'
> 
> i am stunned how 'some' of you can be up in arms about the killing of snakes yet condone putting a cat in a bag and tossing it into a river, condone the poisoning of a cat or other such cruelty and easily dismiss one life over another based on what animal you like, i loathe snakes however i would never be cruel to one nor would i go around telling people to put it in a bag and drop it in the river and let it suffer, yet some in here seem to think its ok to suggest doing that to a cat and laugh about it
> 
> double standards? maybe a tad



I'm guessing every one of read the wife's letter. I am guessing some of us live in rural areas like the wife and enjoy that they can walk out their front door and see a snake. 
I am most certainly against the killing of ANY native wildlife be that Snake, Koala, Quoll, Fish or Bird for such little and petty reasons as 'Snakes are a menace thin their population', 'fun' or 'because they can'. (This means I am not against sustainable harvesting such as Kangaroo hunting/culling). Likewise I do not support people '"putting a cat in bag and tossing it in the river". I do however support the eradication of all feral cats through viable means including specific baiting poisons, shooting and trapping. (I also support cats being banned as pets but that's neither here nor there.) There is a very good reason for this. Snakes are an ancient part of Australia's fauna, well ingrained in the food chain, and even of little threat to humans with Australia's population density, good sense and Australian medicine taken into account. Cats are an invasive non native species which have been a key threatening process in the extinction of some 20+ mammals (I do not bellitle the role of foxes or dogs but cats helped). If you properly read this you will understand my reasons for cats to be killed and for snakes to be protected (as they are legally) hinges not on any placing one life over another, nor on a preference for snakes rather than cats. 

Another more minor point is a cat dropped in a river will suffocate well under 3 minutes, this is not particularly cruel, not a nice way to go but far better than some. Dropping a snake in a bag in a river is very different, depending on species and the river the snake could take up to several hours to suffocate going slowly but agonizingly into an unconscious state or slowly freeze to death as the cold bottom waters of the river cease all its vital metabolic functions. Just pointing out the two things are far from equal. 

Now my final point. Do you condone people breaking Australian state or federal laws? If you do good, their are plenty of people out their who would just love to rob you, burn your house down etc and have you reply 'I support people breaking laws like that'. If you do not than you along with us should support that these men guilty of breaking the law should face a penalty.


----------



## Jazzz (May 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I read the wifes comment, I always read the comments, and it does not excuse what they did. I also wouldn't stand for cruelty to cats either. Honestly Jeannine, I don't know why you are even a member here as all you ever want to do is pick fights with people.


 
i completely agree... if you despise and loathe snakes why are you here?? They broke laws and should be punished.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 8, 2011)

I think these goofballs should consider themselves lucky that nobody is following this matter up further. i received the last email off Queenslands Regional Crime Coordinator Detective Inspector Darryl Johnson today who quoted that: _I refer to your email dated 23 May 2011 addressed to the Queensland Premier relating to the killing of protected native wildlife and associated firearm offences by persons during the Queensland floods in January 2011. This matter was investigated by the Queensland Police Service and resulted in the identification of the person responsible. Whilst no criminal action was commenced due to the emergent situation of flooding and associated rescue efforts, an official caution was administered._

Its still a pretty poor outcome. There should have at least been substantial fines involved. Cased closed supposedly.


----------

